# Weird Looking Bacon Icon



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2018)

Doesn't look like the bacon I know. Happened today.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2018)

All the other icons are different as well including the Smilieys. I miss old smiley guy

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 16, 2018)

Are you running windows xp?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2018)

Windows 7


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Doesn't look like the bacon I know. Happened today.
> 
> View attachment 513370


Hmmm...canned bacon, perhaps?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2018)

Looks like Canadian Bacon to me................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 16, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> All the other icons are different as well including the Smilieys. I miss old smiley guy


Me to. The old smiley guy looked more jolly. Also miss the looking down and to the right of the screen " oops guess I made a bit of a mistake there" guy if you know which one I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 16, 2018)

The old should be back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 16, 2018)

Just when I got to like the look of the old emojis...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 17, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> The old should be back.



Yep. Back to its old greasy, salty look.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2018)

Mmm bacon, can't not have that icon...


----------

